# Gun Rust on SIG, Need HELP



## BigBobo (Jun 5, 2008)

Duty gun SIG P229, kept in original blue case with padding. Took it out after a couple of days and the thing has rust all over the trigger, screws and magazine. Question 1. What can I do to prevent this and 2. What is the best way to get rid of the rust?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Is it surface rust or has it penetrated deeper? 

My Monadnock baton got surface rust on it and I used some of the oil I use to clean my Glock and it came right off.


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

The older Sigs w/o the stainless slides had a tendency to rust.

If using say Break Free and a cloth does not remove it, use very fine steel wool and Break Free and LIGHTLY go over the rust spots. I repeat LIGHTLY.

I sent my 226 to Birdsong refinishing for a no rust finish. I understand the F.B.I. was at the time doing the same thing.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Very fine means 000 or finer...

Brownells has an instructional video here:

http://www.brownells.com/aspx/NS/GunTech/NewsletterArchive.aspx?x=v&p=0&t=1&i=901

(although they say to use Hoppes - Break Free works too and you don't have to worry about getting it all off and reoiling afterwards)


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Use some solvent to get the rust off and go over it with a rag. If the rust is bad you will need to lightly go over it with a brass brush or steel wool. Keep the gun oiled well, especially the areas where it has rusted, to prevent it from rusting again.

I use Birchwood Casey's Bore Scrubber for a solvent. It is a 2-in-1 solvent. It does what its supposed to as a solvent and has a rust preventive. Just for good measure I use Remington's RemOil for gun oil to prevent rust. I swear by both.


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

How old is this weapon?? If it's a somewhat new firearm call Sig direct..they would want to know this....And how often do you clean and lubricate it?? Rust doesn't magically appear out of nowhere. Regular maintenance with any reputable GUN cleaning kit with specific gun cleaners and lubricants.. NOT brake cleaning solvent, gun scrubbers, or WD-40....should prevent any rust unless you're deluged in regular rainstorms or working near the ocean and exposed to salt air...
The aerosol gun scrubbers work good scrubbing shit out but it dries out all your springs and metals...and unless you're a gun nut or armorer you're not relubing properly (and if you were an armorer you wouldn't ask bout rust on guns...lol)...brake cleaners are for BRAKES not firearms...and WD-40 gums up when exposed to drastic temp changes and causes malfunctions...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Get a Glock , they dont rust  ....I just couldnt resist sorry


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

this happened to the little pocket rocket last week after carrying it around in the heat.

went at it too hard with a green scrub pad and now it's off to a smith for a brushed nickle plate job


----------



## Clint (Jul 16, 2008)

If you keep the gun in the case it might be a wise idea to also put one of those silica gel packets you find in shoe boxes in with it. Nuke the packet once in a while for simple maint.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

I'm no expert by any stretch of the imagination, but back when we had SIG 220s, we were ordered NOT to keep them in the original blue case. We were told it seals moisture in and causes rust. Sounds like that might be what happened to you.

Also, is yours stainless or black? When we had the 220s, everyone with stainless had no problems. The SWAT guys carried the black models (tacticool), and a lot of them had rust problems.


----------



## BigBobo (Jun 5, 2008)

thanks


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

When I'm done cleaning my firearms, I use one of those yellow oil-impregnated rags and give the whole thing a wipe down.


----------

